# Monitor wird Schwarz bei 3D Anwendung



## Crazy_down (22. November 2007)

Hi, Sufu hat leider nicht das ergeben was ich suche 
Falls es doch schon geklärt wurde, Sorry und bitte Link zum Thread. Danke.

Also, mein Monitor ( TFT 17- Zoll) wird beim Zocken Schwarz.
Wenn ich den Monitor aus und wieder an Schalte, ist alles wieder normal für 2 sek. dann wieder Schwarz. wenn ich Alt+Tab Drücke (Ja, Windows) geht er sofort an und man sieht das Bild. Wenn ich dann wieder ins Spiel wechsel, bleibt das Bild auch für einige Zeit da. Das Varieirt von 1 min bis 1 Stunde. Bei einer Google Suche habe die Verschiedensten Lösungen gefunden. Von Graka Defekt, über Netzteil zu Schwach bis zu einer Theorie ( Monitor Frequenz) 
Graka konnte ich ausschließen da ich eine 2. Eingebaut habe und da war das selbe Problem.
Netzteil, kein 2. vorhanden, daher noch nicht gestestet.
Monitor: Alten 15 " Röhre angeschlossen, von 60 Hz auf 75 Hz gestellt. 
Ergebniss: Es lief wieder einwandfrei. Also dachte ich es wäre wegen der Bildwiederholfrequenz und habe alles gemacht was ich finden konnte um es umzustellen. Aber nichts hat geholfen.

System:  
- AMD Athon XP 2600+
1.Graka 
- ATI Radeon 9600 Pro, 
2. Graka 
- Nvidia Geforce NX6600 GT

Mehr benötigt ?

Ich hoffe ihr habt noch eine Idee.
Danke schon mal.
grüße
crazy_down


----------



## chmee (22. November 2007)

1. Kann Dein TFT-Monitor verschiedene Auflösungen anzeigen ? Scheinbar..
2. In welcher Auflösung wird das Spiel gespielt ?

Das mit der Widerholfrequenz und mit der Bildschrimauflösung kann das Problem sein. Eigenartig ist trotzdem, dass Du sagst, es geht für kurze Zeit.

3. Welches Spiel und welche 3D-Engine ? DirectX oder OpenGL..
4. Poste doch noch Monitormarke und Spiel..

mfg chmee


----------



## Crazy_down (22. November 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> 1. Kann Dein TFT-Monitor verschiedene Auflösungen anzeigen ? Scheinbar..
> 
> 2. In welcher Auflösung wird das Spiel gespielt ?
> 
> ...



1._Ja_
2._Unterschiedlich, von 800x600 bis 1024x768  höher habe ich nicht probiert._
3._UT2004, Anno1701,Rappelz..., DirectX und OpenGl taucht bei beiden auf._
4._Belinea, Spiele oben genannt._


Edit: Temperatur der Graka unter Belastung(Spiel) beträgt 46° ohne spielen so 40-43°
Netzteil gemessen mit SpeedFan: Auf der 12 V Schiene liegen 12 V an, kein einbruch der Spannung.
Falls es wichtig ist.


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. November 2007)

Versuch einmal die Bildwiederholrate auf 60Hz zu stellen. Das wäre das Ideale für TFTs. Evtl. ligt es daran. Vllt wendest du dich auch einmal an Belina selbst. Evtl. ist das Problem nicht unbekannt. Und auch wenn es *äußerst* unwahrscheinlich ist aktuallisiere deinen Grafikkartentreiber.


----------



## Crazy_down (22. November 2007)

Hi, also auf 60Hz habe schon gestellt, selbes Problem.
Grafikkartentreiber sind aktuell.
Dxdiag-->weitere Hilfen--> Außer Kraft Setzen --> 60 Hz eingestellt.
Alles hilft nix.

Komischer weise läuft FarCry ohne Probleme  2 Stunden gezockt und nicht einmal Bild Schwarz.
Ich werde wohl mein 15" Röhre dran lassen 

Habe jetzt schon gelesen das es am Speicher liegen kann. Oder am CPU. Irgendwie könnte es der ganze Rechner sein wie ich das sehe^^


----------



## chmee (22. November 2007)

Hmm, habe zu allgemein gefragt, wichtig wäre auch die Bezeichnung des Monitors, dann hätte ich mal in die techn.Daten geschaut.

Aber, was ich schon hatte, war Folgendes : Das Bild verschob sich, ab und zu, wie es wollte, oder wurde an Mustern eigenartig kriselig. Das auf nem TFT. Um es zu beheben, musste ich in den Grafikkarten-Einstellungen die Monitor/Bildschirmdaten justieren, ich musste in meinem Fall die Horizontalsynchronisation/-Polarität auf + stellen, anstatt Auto.

Einfach Erklärt:
NVidia - http://www.nvidia.de/object/advanced_timings_de.html
ATI - finde ich gerade nicht - Schau einfach mal in den Monitoreinstellungen im GraKa-Treiber

Aufwendig in der Registry:
http://community.arcadeinfo.de/showthread.php?t=7922

mfg chmee


----------



## Crazy_down (22. November 2007)

Also wenn ich @home bin schaue ich mal nach der genauen Bezeichnung. 
Außerdem werde ich das auch mal testen was du geschrieben hast, das könnte ja so eine nFehler bei der Bildwiederholfrequenz auslösen oder ?


----------



## Crazy_down (22. November 2007)

Also es ist ein: Belinea 10 15 25
und das mit der Horizontalen Einstellung habe ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## chmee (23. November 2007)

Hmm..

bei ATI - Eigenschaften->Einstellungen->Erweitert->Anzeige->Monitor(auswählen)->Erweitert

Ansonsten hast Du schon mal versucht, ob die Spiele im Fenstermodus (windowed oder Fullscreen=0 ) funktionieren ? Dann könnte man zumindest sagen, dass nicht die 3D-Schnittstelle defekt ist, sondern eher an den Monitoreinstellungen was schief läuft..

Belinea 101525 - Der ist ja steinalt. Da kann es schon vorkommen, dass der mit automatischen Timings nicht klarkommt. Hmm, maximale Auflösung 1024x768 ( kleinere scheinbar auch )

Hier ein Anderer mit gleichem Problem:
http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/grafikkarten-monitore/61797-ati-xpert2000-belinea-101525-a.html

mfg chmee


----------



## Crazy_down (23. November 2007)

Naja der neuste ist es nicht mehr 
Ja ich habs im Fenstermodus getestet und da Funktioniert es solange bis ich sie auf fast Vollbild ziehe. Dann passiert es auch wieder. Ich Verstehe nur nicht warum das mit den Timings immer so Unterschiedlich auftritt. Vlt. bekomme ich von irgendwoher mal nen anderen TFT zum Testen, dann werde ich sehen.
Danke auf jeden Fall... Wenn ich etwas neues Weiß melde ich mich 

Achso... ich habe auf anderen Seiten gelesen, das dieses Problem auch bei neuren Monitoren auftritt.


----------

